
Finally, sarcasm has a voice in print with its own font - thatdrew
http://thenextweb.com/dd/2011/12/12/finally-sarcasm-has-a-voice-in-print-with-its-own-font/?utm_source=HackerNews&utm_medium=share%2Bbutton&utm_content=Finally%2C%20sarcasm%20has%20a%20voice%20in%20print%20with%20its%20own%20font&utm_campaign=social%2Bmedia
======
tobiasu
It's not sarcasm if you mark it as sarcasm. Unless it's not sarcasm, then it
might be.

Yawn.

------
kylan
Looks like this has been around since 2004. <sarcasm>So useful! I bet this
will catch on like wildfire!</sarcasm>

------
akx
The font is from 2004, and it's _terribly_, unreadably kerned. ... unless that
was a point too...

------
petrichor
arj barker has a great routine about this:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEaBtgl7K7o&t=120](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEaBtgl7K7o&t=120)

